# not chaffing...



## tom.w (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey, I am riding my first 100 mile in a couple weeks. I've ridden 50 miles several times with no issues, I have never experienced chaffing on any distance.

My question, should I chamois buttr up for the 100 miles? I have no experience with this distance, so am wondering if I'll do fine or get chaffing. Better safe than sorry? Thoughts?


----------



## marquinhos (Nov 22, 2007)

I don't think it can hurt. Try it on your next 50miler and see if you like it.
I don't recommend using it for the first time during the century though. Oh, and Udderly Smooth is cheaper and just as good IMHO...


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

I will second the idea that it can't hurt, but I've never experenced chaffing on a ride of any distance. I got some in a goodie bag once at an event and used it but It did me any good.

If you have a good comfortable saddle that fits you well, and are wearing a good pair of shorts that also fits well then you should not chaffe while riding.


----------



## screwylouie2day (Jan 7, 2011)

butter up, butt and shammy.


----------



## endlesscycle (Apr 28, 2012)

Chaffing can be potentialized by bacteria that build up with sweat and heat. The longer the ride, the more time the bacteria have to accumulate. So, yes, prevention is good advice. Specially since it can kill your chances of completing the century even if you are close to the finish line. It's easier to tough it out through fatigue than it is through a chaffed butt!


----------

